# GAA matches in Liverpool?



## Mr Retro (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in your fine city for The Open this w/e and I was wondering does anybody know a pub that has Setanta and wuill be showing the games on Saturday?

Cheers


----------



## djtrees (Jul 19, 2006)

Pogue Mahone on Seel Street will almost certainly be showing it, its usually full of your Irish types drinking Magners and playing fiddles and that.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 19, 2006)

djtrees said:
			
		

> Pogue Mahone on Seel Street will almost certainly be showing it, its usually full of your Irish types drinking Magners and playing fiddles and that.



  cheers!


----------

